# Mountain Mahogany.



## smokinjimsbbq (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a friend who smoked some fresh salmon, he brought me over a bag. Boy it was good. I asked him what wood he used, he told me mountain mahogany. We have quite a bit of it up here in north-cali in the high country. Just curious if anyone has tried it before? He also said it's important to get all the bark off before putting it in the smoker.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have never used it or seen it for sale anywhere. After hearing that its good I am curious to try it out. From what I have read it gives you a flavor that is between Cherry and Pecan.


----------



## smokinjimsbbq (Sep 19, 2017)

We have it all over here Brian. Might be time to fire up the chainsaw and go hunting


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 19, 2017)

Need to get a bunch to feed the beast. 

Anyone else use this?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here it's more shrub form. Keep in mind it's not the same as the Mahogany tree. 

The Mountain Mahogany that grows here is from the Rose family. Hard to get to for the most part so hard to harvest for smoking.


----------



## smokinjimsbbq (Sep 22, 2017)

I get 3-4 cords a year here for fire wood. I like it better than oak. It's all over the high county here


----------

